# Husband wants a divorce



## amanda92 (Jul 25, 2020)

We were almost together for 8 years. A few months ago he told me he was unhappy and wanted a divorce. I still wanted to try but he didn’t. Come to find out there’s someone else. Just had a baby 5 months ago. Not sure how to cope or what to do.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear this! 

You need to elaborate on your story so people on here can help you.

That was not fair of him to get you pregnant only to dump you 5 months after the baby was born.

Do you know why he is suddenly unhappy after 8 years together?

Are you married to him?


----------



## amanda92 (Jul 25, 2020)

He just said he’s felt this way before we even had a baby. He said he felt different towards me like we weren’t partners. He didn’t really discuss this with me so the issue wasn’t resolved. He said he’s changed a lot and a lot of it is his fault, but I don’t believe that. He won’t really discus too much with me, but with one of his family members who told me more. He told them that he didn’t think I was civil to him, but I was and more. I’m not sure. I just know he’s with someone else. He just told me at the end of April and told me in May for sure he didn’t want to be together. I found about the girl in May. I also asked him why did he agree to have a baby with me and he said I badgered him about it. Yes and we’re still married we’re not even legally separated. I just moved out at the end of June. He tried to tell me he didn’t start anything with this girl until July.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Is he saying he didn’t want a child and that contributed to the situation? Maybe he even had an AP before you got pregnant? The problem with cheaters is that you can’t believe a thing they say. It’s all about preserving their image. I’m very sorry you find yourself here.


----------



## amanda92 (Jul 25, 2020)

He said he could have waited, but that he’s happy that we have her. It’s just hard because for some reason I still love him. It’s even more difficult because he wants to bring his girlfriend around our daughter.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

File for divorce now and get the maximum amount he needs to pay you. Hurry and file so he starts paying support money! He owes you at least that.
He’s a schmuck! Best wishes..


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

He clearly has been deceptive for some time, get to a divorce lawyer ASAP, right now I would not engage with him unless it has to do with the child. He is being selfish and self centered, you don’t need that right now.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You may still love him but unfortunately he doesn’t feel the same way about you. It’s time for you to focus on life without him and the first step is dissolving the marriage. If he won’t take care of that then you need to. Living in limbo is never a good place to be.


----------



## amanda92 (Jul 25, 2020)

How do I move on? How do I not think about this stuff?


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

amanda92 said:


> How do I move on? How do I not think about this stuff?


You don't move on. You rise above it. Impossible not to think about it. Think about it and work yourself through it. Manage your feelings. Take this thing head-on and work it out. If you can't do that on your own, find a therapist that will help you work it out. 

Don't hide from it. Don't shove it down somewhere.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

amanda92 said:


> How do I move on? How do I not think about this stuff?


You move on by knowing that you are a beautiful woman that deserves to be loved and cherished by a man that will only have you on his mind!

You look after yourself and become a Sexy Princess so that any 'real' man will be happy for you to call him your Prince!

Take care of your precious baby girl! Raise her well.

Make your soon to be ex jealous, and make him feel like a fool for stepping out you!

You deserve to be happy! He deserves to be a sad old fool!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Get a lawyer.

Go for full custody of your daughter.

Write out a record of how often he has seen your daughter.

Tell him that the GF is not coming anywhere near your daughter until the divorce is finalized. Talk with a lawyer about this part.

Sorry for how he has treated you. You need to wake up and protect yourself and your daughter.


----------



## amanda92 (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the support, advice, and encouragement I really appreciate it.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

amanda92 said:


> Thank you everyone for the support, advice, and encouragement I really appreciate it.


How are you doing. Please get a good counsellor and surround yourself with family and good friends. have you got a lawyer yet? Why did you move out? He should move out!


----------

